# Navy SEAL Michael A. Monsoor...WE SALUTE YOU



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Michael....we salute you!*


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

As these stories and many others develop of the heroism displayed I can't help but think of the famous quote "Uncommon valor, was a common virtue". 

I salute this man of courage.

Semper Fi Michael Monsoor, take your post in heaven.

Mike


----------

